# Why sugar & salt?



## wiseguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Virtually all of the commercial seasoning mixes and several of the recipies posted here have loads salt and loads sugar.  Why the salt?  Maybe I'm just sensitive to it, but it doesn't add anything for me, just drives blood pressure crazy.

My experience with sugar is more from grilling than smoking.  Grilling just a sugared sauce or rub seems to just burn.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

To each his own.
If you don't like it, leave it out.


~Martin


----------



## linguica (Dec 9, 2012)

They add large quantities of salt and sugar because the are a heavy, cheap filler.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Fillers yes but salt is also use as a flavor enhancer...when used in the proper proportions.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2012)

Wiswguy, evening...   You can make you own spice combos.....  when I add salt, I weigh the piece of meat and generally add 1.8% salt and 1-2% sugar depending on the sweetness I'm looking for.... Then add the spices for flavor....   Salt and sugar are hygroscopic, and when applied for a longer length of time will hold moisture in the meat so it does not dry out.... typically in a brining/pumped solution....  

In the long run, a small scale, (grams) will help you improve on seasoning food and make your seasonings repeatable....


----------



## wiseguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Dave ... that is the science I was looking for.  Sound hit the portions thing .. that I think is personal taste.  Digging dog must have have beagles ... wonderful animals.  Understand the hygroscopic part, but cooking between 215 & 230 F doesn't dry out the chicken, turkey & pork I've been smoking the last few years.  I am by no means a self professed expert ... just getting to the point I can ask a semi-intelligent question ... stand by .. I have plenty.

I brined a turkey a few years ago and it was WAAAY too salty for my & family taste.  I must have burned the recipe ... can't lay my hands on it to see how much salt went into brine mix.

I look at recipes as a follow to the letter the first time, maybe two, and then adjust/tinker after that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2012)

Salt is used as a stimulant to activate the taste buds, therefore enhancing overall flavor. Salt can reduce the taste of bitter foods as well. An old Diner trick is to put a bit of salt in the Coffee Pot, that way bitter cheap Robusto Coffee taste smooth like Arabica. Sugar add flavor as well to Rubs and enhances the formation of a nice Bark. Yes Sugar in Rubs and Sauces Burns on the grill, 500-700*F but in the Smoker the temp of 225-250*F never comes close to the 310*F Caramelization/Burning point of Sugar. Try a test some time...Cook two Steaks or Burgers. Lightly Salt one of them then taste the plain meat followed by the salted meat. There is a world of difference. As far as Brines go, they just plain don't work without salt. However it does not take a ton of salt to do the job. My families sense of taste is sensitive to too much salt so even though the typical recipe call for 1C Kosher Salt /Gallon water I use 1/2C/Gal. Members with high Blood Pressure have had good results with 1/3C Kosher/Gal. A super common mistake is to Brine the bird then use a Commercial Rub that is also loaded with salt...DUH! Super Salty Chicken! Give these recipes a try on your Chicken some time, reducing the Salt to 1/3C. They were designed to go together...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






you moderators, fanatics, master of the pit have all the answers, and correct ones

thanx

al


----------



## ybfm (Dec 10, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> WOW,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah...that's exactly what I was thinking!  Dave and Jimmy just took us all to science class.  That's some great info, boys.  Hell...I would of just said, cuz it tastes good!  Love this site!

Rich


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 10, 2012)

*The more I learn about Smoking and Bar-B-Q'n from this site by reading/studying*

*numerous post/threads 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*the more I realize that I don't know!*






al


----------



## steadyeddie (Dec 13, 2012)

Alton Brown would be proud of some of you guys.


----------

